# Hilfe Papparbeit über BikETrial



## EiSY (28. September 2005)

Hi ich habe nun beschlossen meine Papparbeit über Biketrial zu schreiben
habt ihr vllt Idee für Themen die ich in die Gliederung einbinden 
könnte oder irgendwelche dinge die euch einfallen dazu? was mann noch so mit riennehmen könnte und so ?
Danke erstmal euer EiSY


----------



## elhefe (28. September 2005)

Was ist eine Papparbeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopmonkey (28. September 2005)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist eine Papparbeit?



Wolltsch auch grad fragen...

http://www.google.de/search?q=Papparbeit

Google weisses auch nich so richtig


----------



## EiSY (28. September 2005)

sowas wie ne seminarfacharbeit nur für Realschüler!


----------



## Ray (28. September 2005)

Thementipp:

Biomechanische Besonderheiten beim Tippen unter erhöhtem Vorderreifendruck verursacht durch direkte Sonneneinstrahlung auf schwarze Pneus


----------



## tommytrialer (28. September 2005)

eher so nen standart ding mit geschichte biketechnik muskelbeanspruchung etc oder eher so wie ray meint ein spezialgebiet...und wie groß soll der umfang sein?

was sind so die vorgaben

hab da noch das alte trialsport sonderheft da steht viel zur entstehungund technik drin...nimma ganz aktuell aber hilfreich


----------



## kochikoch (28. September 2005)

was auch immer ne papparbeit ist bzw wie sie aussehen mag, egal.
ich würde am pc allgemeine sachen ausarbeiten und auf folie drucken für den overhead wie zb. (bilder)wo man fährt was man fährt mal ein paar spitzen fahrer erwähnen ein paar bilder und kurze zusammen geschnittene videoszenen über verschiedene techniken zusammen stellen und das präsentieren, ein paar rekorde erwähnen

oder zeigst ein video und redest nebenbei, egal hatte ich auch schon mal gemacht


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (28. September 2005)

mach doch einfach nen auszug aus dem kochikoch thread..und schmeiss das auf den overhead projektor...dann ist alles gesagt was man über trialer wissen sollte.. oder?


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (28. September 2005)

papparbeit? sollst du was basteln?^^

für den anfang würd ich erstmal kurz erläutern was trial überhaupt is. die meisten haben davon ja noch nie was gehört. dann würd ich zur geschichte des trial übergehen. im anschluss kannste dann was zu den bikes/der technik sagen. evtl. kannste danach ja auf pa fahrtechniken eingehen. so die basics wie backwheelhop oder sidehop. ich denke da würds aba auch reichen wenn de da nur kurz was zu erwähnst, je nach gewünschtem umfang der arbeit. was auf jeden fall noch mit rein sollte sind events und fahrer um nen kleinen überblick über die szene zu geben. innen anhang kannst dann ja noch pa pix von dir packen ;-)

viel erfolg!


----------



## EiSY (29. September 2005)

erstmal Tausend dank 
ja es soll ein sogenanntes Endprodukt rauskommen!
habt ihr noch weitere ideen ?
8-9 Seiten zwar nur
aber 15 Minuten muss ich vortragen!


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (29. September 2005)

EiSY schrieb:
			
		

> aber 15 Minuten muss ich vortragen!



was sooo lang?!?!    

is viel zu kurz um nen vortrag zu halten,erst recht über dieses thema....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EiSY (29. September 2005)

Ich soll ja auf ein Thema genauer eingehen!


----------



## trialcore (29. September 2005)

Hi..

Was für einen Schrott so manche Leute auf eine einfache Frage von sich geben.

Die Trialsport hat mal ein Sonderheft Fahrradtrial rausgebracht.( 1995 )

Ist zwar schon was älter, aber da kannst du deine Gliederung entnehmen.

Geschichte, Regeln, Fahrtechnik, Material, Fahrtechnik usw.

Hab das Heft auch mal irgendwo auf ner Seite gesehn, aber wo ???

Aunsonsten mal beim Felix Krahnstöver nachfragen.

MfG

NelsoN


----------



## EiSY (29. September 2005)

ich muss morgen meine Gliederung zeigen ;-)


----------



## HeavyMetal (30. September 2005)

15 minuten??? so kurz war wohl der kürzeste kurzvortrag den ich im meiner schulzeit halten musste das is ja fast sinnlos


----------



## konrad (30. September 2005)

ich hab mal nen vortrag über mountainbikes und ihre technik gehalten-hab als anschaungsmaterial mein bike genommen...was ich in den 4. stock meiner schule-in den deutschraum-schleppen musste...sah bestimmt lustig aus  
und der vortrag hat richtig spass gemacht


----------



## Scr4t (30. September 2005)

15 min sind ja echt kurz, vorallem über ein thema was dir spass macht und dein hobby ist. da wird die zeit wie im fluge vergehen und nach 15 min bist du ers bei der hälft ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (30. September 2005)

trialcore schrieb:
			
		

> Hi..
> 
> Was für einen Schrott so manche Leute auf eine einfache Frage von sich geben.
> 
> ...




Das hab ich hier doch noch rumliegen..


----------



## EiSY (1. Oktober 2005)

dann her damit xP 
hab jetz genaue Aufgabenstellung woran ich mich halten muss und schonma ne leichte gliederung gemacht

Aufgabenstellung :
Zeigen Sie die Entwicklung der Fahrradsportart Biketrial von den Anfängen bis zur Gegenwart auf. 
Legen Sie Ihren Schwerpunkt dabei auf Fahrtechniken und körperliche Anforderungen an den Sportler.
Präsentieren Sie Ihre Ergebnisse in geeigneter Form.


Papparbeit Biketrial
1.Was ist Trial überhaupt
-begriffserläuterung
-woher stammt der begriff?
2.Die Geschichte des Biketrials !
-wie alles an fing
-wo es entstanden ist
3.Welche Sportlichen anforderung bringt der Sport mit ?
-Kondition Ausdauer schnelligkeitsmuskeln?
-welche muskeln werden beansprucht 
3 paar fahrtechniken - so die wie oder
- basics
- backwheelhop
- sidehop
4.vom hobbyfahrer zum Wettkampf fahrer
-Regeln
-Punktevergabe
5. Anhang
-Fotos von mir 
-Fotos von Bikes


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (1. Oktober 2005)

magst die arbeit ma hier reinstellen wenn se fertig is? würd mich ma interessieren was so bei rauskommt.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (1. Oktober 2005)

könntest du mich erwähnen als geilsten trialer den es je gab?


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (1. Oktober 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> könntest du mich erwähnen als geilsten trialer *den es je gab?*



gab???


----------



## trialsrider (1. Oktober 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> gab???



 NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIN!!!!!!


Cyro Cube tuuuuuuuuuuuuus niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (1. Oktober 2005)

jaja....wie oft ich schon überlegt hab mit trial aufzuhören, aba habs nie geschafft, aba seitdem ichs 20" hab....kommen diese mentalen zusammenbrüche gar nciht mehr...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (1. Oktober 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIN!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Cyro Cube tuuuuuuuuuuuuus niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Irgendwann muss auch schluss sein und man muss Platz machen für die neue Generation  
Na gut, ich spring doch nicht von ner Brücke


----------



## KAMIkazerider (1. Oktober 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> jaja....wie oft ich schon überlegt hab mit trial aufzuhören, aba habs nie geschafft, aba seitdem ichs 20" hab....kommen diese mentalen zusammenbrüche gar nciht mehr...



Ja max, bei nem 26" ist der unterschied zu nem 28" trekking rad halt geringer


----------



## Lewinski (2. Oktober 2005)

erzähl noch was übers verletzungsrisiko, das ist auch interesant für manch einen. 

gruß ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kochikoch (5. Oktober 2005)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:
			
		

> Ja max, bei nem 26" ist der unterschied zu nem 28" trekking rad halt geringer



jetzt weiß ich auch warum ich mir immer mein rücklicht abreiße, aber wenn du beleuchtung am rad hast die nicht grad mit dynamo betrieben wird, kannst auch im dunklen trialen



			
				BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> mach doch einfach nen auszug aus dem kochikoch thread..und schmeiss das auf den overhead projektor...dann ist alles gesagt was man über trialer wissen sollte.. oder?



also das musste mir mal näher erklären, du zweifelst doch jetzt nicht etwa an unserer arbeit


----------



## EiSY (14. Dezember 2005)

Naja was nun noch wichtig ist ....
Es mus ein Endprodukt herauskommen ...
Habt ihr ne idee  ? 
Also ich muss dann irgendwas bauen ...


----------



## jem23 (14. Dezember 2005)

also mit den folien das würd ich auf jeden mit einbeziehen!!! und wenns geht nen kleinen vid-clip auch zeigen, bring das auf sovielen medien rüber wies geht das kommt imma gut! und das bike am besten auch damit man so trackstand hop'n'go oder sowas mal zeigen kann! tsaka


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (14. Dezember 2005)

du sollst was bauen? wtf?! oder is nur nen so genannter eigenanteil gefordert?


----------



## EiSY (19. Dezember 2005)

Naja es heisst ich muss ein Endprodukt bauen/erstellen ...?

Ich sitz gerade in der Sch00lÖ und schreib was zur geschichte habt ihr vllt nochwas?


----------



## trail-kob (19. Dezember 2005)

Endprodukt kann aber auch sein das eine LEHRKRAFT sich der Herausforderung Trial stellen soll. Und nach dem eben gelernten ein paar Sekunden stehenbleiben und mal aufs Vorderrad einbremsen und dergleichen.... das geht mitm 20" auch im Klassenzimmer.


----------



## EiSY (20. Dezember 2005)

mhh ich fahr 26" ;-)


----------



## EiSY (21. Dezember 2005)

hat noch jemand was zu den Themen ?

1.  Einleitung
1.1.Begriffserläuterung
1.2.Woher stammt dieser Begriff?



2.Die Geschichte des Biketrial
2.2.Wie alles anfing
2.3.Wo ist der Sport Biketrial entstanden ?



3.Welche sportlichen Anforderungen bringt der Sport mit sich?
3.1Kondition , Ausdauer Schnelligkeitsmuskeln?
3.2Welche Muskeln werden beansprucht?



4.Vom Hobbyfahrer zum Wettkampffahrer
4.1Regeln des Wettkampfes
4.2Punktevergabe


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (21. Dezember 2005)

pack noch nen abschnitt über die technik der bikes mit rein. is sicherlich interessant!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EiSY (21. Dezember 2005)

Nee , Das wird zu Umfangreich!

P.s. Ich wollte Informationen oder Links noch falls ihr nochwas habT!


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (21. Dezember 2005)

EiSY schrieb:
			
		

> Nee , Das wird zu Umfangreich!
> 
> P.s. Ich wollte Informationen oder Links noch falls ihr nochwas habT!



du findest das zu umfangreich?

warum teilst du deinen vortrag dann so sinnlos ein?



			
				EiSY schrieb:
			
		

> hat noch jemand was zu den Themen ?
> 
> 1.  Einleitung
> 1.1.Begriffserläuterung
> ...



mach aus den ganzen sinnlosen,von mir markierten, unterpunkten jeweils ein hauptthema und dafür ausführlich und zieh mal in erwägung dafür dein eigentliches thema umfangreicher zu präsentieren (siehe vorredner)

vielleicht bringste das erstma in ordnung und denkst dann drüber nach sinnvolle tipps andrer forumsmitglieder anzunehmen,wenn du net willst das deine vortrag nach 5mins durch is und du dein thema "biketrial" niemanden näher gebracht hast,was sich in der regel net so gut in der bewertung niederschlägt.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (21. Dezember 2005)

Lass dir einfach ne Sechs geben .......


----------



## EiSY (21. Dezember 2005)

erm ich soll 8-9 Seiten schreiben und 
20 Minuten vortragen -,-

sorry war net bös gemeint aber ich raff nu garnix mehr koenntet ja mal vorschläge machen was ich stattdessen hinschreiben könnte!


----------



## HeavyMetal (21. Dezember 2005)

in erster linie solls sicher ne eigenleistung sein oder? denk mal drüber nach!


----------



## KermitB4 (22. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

ich versuche dir jetzt einfach einmal zu helfen:

- Was ist BikeTrial und wie kamst du dazu?
- Geschichte des BikeTrial.
- Nötige Ausrüstung (Helm, Handschuhe, Schienbeinschoner, Bike)
- Erläuterung der Technik (am besten am Fahrrad) oder auf einer Folie im direkten Vergleich mit einem normalem Fahrrad
- Ein paar Fahrtechniken zeigen bzw. vielleicht sogar vorführen.
- Ein kurzes Video zeigen, wenn du die möglichkeit hast.

Einen Superpluspunkt bekommst du garantiert wenn du dir die Arbeit machst, das Bike mit in die Schule zu schleppen. Weil dann kannst du viel besser die Technik daran erklären und hast auch noch zum Spielen in der Pause   

Nehm dann auch gleich deinen Helm und deine Handschuhe mit. Solltest du Trialschuhe besitzen, die natürlich auch noch. Das Zeug kannst du dann gerne mal durch die Klasse gehen lassen, damit jeder mal die Handschuhe o.ä. aus der nähe betrachten kann. Die Schuhe würde ich allerdings nur rumgehen lassen wenn sie sauber und geruchsneutral sind.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EiSY (22. Dezember 2005)

Erstmal vielen dank für die ganzen Inspirationen.
Ich denke das Forum ist da um Hilfe/Tipps zu bekommen oder?


----------



## EiSY (2. Mai 2006)

23/24 Punkten 

danke Leute ;D 

jetz brauch Ich nurnoch Freiwillige die zur Präsentation show fahren wollen


----------



## EiSY (25. Juni 2006)

so 49/50 Punkten  hab ne 1 danke leute auch wenn manche etwas unfreundlich waren =P


----------

